# Exterior primer for end cuts



## Nick R (May 20, 2012)

Wondering what everyone is using for end cuts on pre-primed trim, or back priming cedar siding... etc? I have been using kilz-complete and it seems to absorb ok. I'm sure there are better products out there. What has worked well for you?


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Zinsser oil primer.
http://www.amazon.com/Zinsser-Stain...id=1371161922&sr=8-10&keywords=zinsser+primer


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

I use that Zinsser stuf, but in a spray can. I find it easier to spray prime all my end cuts, etc than to mess with a brush and a can. Especially in real warm weather where the brush can get gunked up real quick.


----------



## Jajgthompson (Jan 31, 2013)

Zinsser cover stain,with a slit in the lid for the brush.Keep it sealed ,it stays fresh.3" roller for larger areas.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

either oil or water based..depends,with oil you can prime and install immediately,water based is supposed to dry before assembly


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

we use "CAPE COD' wood siding trim. they send it out with a quart of the same paint they put on it in the factory for just this application


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I use the shellac primer in a can. If not cedar, I'll just use Gripper as I use it on all my exterior paint jobs.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

You don't prime the whole house before finish?


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

I backprime my OSB, whatchu talkin' bout?


----------



## carpentershane (Feb 9, 2009)

Zinsser Cover stain either in cans or spray cans. I usually have gone with the spray cans- for the reasons mentioned above- I can keep a can in my bags.A little more expensive as well.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I dumped the spray cans in favor of small paint-pads. They work MUCH better and you get a much more solid coat then with a spray can.










I use cover-stain on cedars (or other oil primer), and water based on other woods not prone to bleeding( Pine, Cypress) .


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

So you prime the cedars to keep them from bleeding:blink: What about the painter:blink:
We no use the cedars because the bugs like it so much


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> You don't prime the whole house before finish?


Pretty hard to prime end cuts when the boards are on the wall butted together.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

slowsol said:


> Pretty hard to prime end cuts when the boards are on the wall butted together.


Got it:thumbsup:


----------



## Nick R (May 20, 2012)

Thanks. I used up the last of the kilz-complete, so I grabbed some Cover Stain. It's a better covering coat, and doesn't splatter as much. I'm using a yogurt container and cover with a slit for a chip brush, working well so far.


----------

